
Harvaed Healthy Eating Plate vs. USDA’s MyPlate - rayj
https://www.hsph.harvard.edu/nutritionsource/healthy-eating-plate-vs-usda-myplate/
======
rayj
The Healthy Eating Plate, created by experts at Harvard School of Public
Health and Harvard Medical School, points consumers to the healthiest choices
in the major food groups. The U.S. Department of Agriculture’s MyPlate, though
it has been revised to reflect some key findings, still doesn’t offer the most
complete picture when it comes to basic nutrition advice.

The Healthy Eating Plate is based exclusively on the best available science
and was not subjected to political or commercial pressures from food industry
lobbyists.

